# Audio to the Knox Colloqium?



## RamistThomist (Jun 26, 2017)

Was there originally audio that formed the basis of _Auburn Avenue Theology Pros and Cons?_


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 26, 2017)

Jacob, not that I am aware of. The meetings were all private, and so were all the emails. The substance of everything, though, is well-documented in the Beisner-edited volume.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 26, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> Jacob, not that I am aware of. The meetings were all private, and so were all the emails. The substance of everything, though, is well-documented in the Beisner-edited volume.



I guess so. I read the Beisner volume years ago. I just thought there was an additional audio forumbeyond the AAPC conferences with Pipa and Smith. I guess not. Thanks.


----------

